# Universal Remote Help



## darthdusty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey all,

I lost my remote control for my television during a move, and now need a universal remote. From what I see, this television model doesn't work with all universal remotes, so I want to get it right the first time around. It's a Sanyo DP26649. Any ideas on what universal remote to get (the cheaper the better - this is a spare TV so I don't need one with all of the bells and whistles). Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Pickup one at a local B&M store. Then if it doesn't work, you can easily return.

As for a recommendation, I'm partial to Logitech.


----------



## darthdusty (Dec 17, 2009)

1. I would rather not to have to waste time playing "trial by error" with remotes, which is why I posted this thread in the first place.

2. I want a fairly inexpensive remote, from what I've seen Logitech remotes are a little out of my price range.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They are almost always trial and error as the remote information typically does not list specific models, they simply list brands. And even then, there is often multiple codes for each brand.

Unless someone else has the exact same TV, you won't get a definitive answer.

Good luck.


----------

